# Login j_security_check



## levtolstoi (24. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

versuche gerade einen Login Dialog zu programmieren für den Oracle Application Server.
Habe eine jsp-Seite, in der ich in der Form den j_security_check aufrufe.
In der web.xml zeige ich dann mit web-resource-collection auf den gesicherten Bereich.
In der welcome-list steht dann die index.jsp, die dann nach der Authentifizierung aufgerufen werden soll.
Das funktioniert aber nicht.
Baue ich dann statt j_security_check die index.jsp ein, dann klappt es.
Zwei fragen:
1.muß man die j_security_check nutzen oder kann man den direkten aufruf nutzen?
2.wo bekommt man eine Anleitung für den Aufbau der Authentifizierung?

Gruß


----------



## jwiesmann (24. Mrz 2011)

schau mal hier:
J2EE Form-based Authentication - O'Reilly Media

Wenn du es damit nicht hinbekommst, google einfach mal nach "form authentication web.xml" o.ä.
Gruß


----------



## levtolstoi (25. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

ich kann nicht den Verweis erkennen auf die Seite, die nach der login.jsp angezeigt werden soll.

Gruß


----------



## maki (25. Mrz 2011)

levtolstoi hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich kann nicht den Verweis erkennen auf die Seite, die nach der login.jsp angezeigt werden soll.


Das gibt es ime auch keinen Hinweis.

Du wirst ja den Usern keinen link zur login.jsp geben, sondern einen link afu eine "echte" Seite deiner WebApp, der Container leitet automatisch auf die login.jsp um wenn er merkt dass der Client nicht authentifiziert ist, und danach auf die eigentliche Seite.


----------



## Tarantoga (25. Mrz 2011)

Ich finde dieses Tutorial sehr übersichtlich und hilfreich!

Securing a Web Application in NetBeans IDE 6.7/6.8

LG


----------

